# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  كنترل Date Time Picker شمسی

## amir_3530

سلام کسی Date Time Picker برای تاریخ شمسی داره ؟؟
ممنمون

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

--------------------------------------------------

----------


## mehr_80

سلام .میخوام این کنترل تاریخ شمسی رو نشون بده، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.دوم اینکه چیکار کنم که lable اعداد رو فارسی نشون بده

----------


## mohammad272005

> میخوام این کنترل تاریخ شمسی رو نشون بده


متاسفانه راهی نداره. می تونید از DateTimePickerهایی غیرمایکروسافتی استفاده کنید.



> چیکار کنم که lable اعداد رو فارسی نشون بده


فرم یا Label رو RightToLeft کنید.

----------


## amir_pro

جناب mohammad272005 میشود لطف کنید یکی یا چند تا از این date Time picker های غیر مایکروسافتی را بفرمایید از کجا دانلود کنم؟ ممنون میشم.

----------


## mohammad272005

سئوالی درباره کلاس Persian Calendar
توی code project هم یکی بود که الان آدرسش خاطرم نیست. ولی 120% کامل بود.

----------


## habil_57

کلمات کلیدی : datetimepicker , dateandtimepicker , datepicker  انتخاب تاریخ شمسی

سورس استفاده از کامپوننت 
*DatePicker*

نام کامپوننت : *DatePicker.dll* نسخه 1

در صورت بروز مشکل فایل های زیر را رجیستر کنید
Shamsi.dll
Interop.ShamsiDLL.dll

_Habil_DatePicker.rar

----------


## mehrnoosh_al62

https://barnamenevis.org/%D8%A8...tml#post345963

----------


## jaza_sa

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/select...siLibrary.aspx

----------


## yasercomeng

يكي از بهترين كامپوننت ها كه توسط همين بچه هاي ايراني توليد شده :

----------


## ehsan446

:تشویق: mer30 kheili Ali bood

----------


## ehsan446

> يكي از بهترين كامپوننت ها كه توسط همين بچه هاي ايراني توليد شده :


من نمیدونم چه جوری میشه تاریخ سیستم رو با این کامپوننت به صورت شمسی تو یک textbox نشون بدم میشه راهنماییم کنید؟
من C#‎ کار می کنم

----------


## Miryam

سلام
چطوریdate picker  برنامه اضافه کنم. روش نصب

----------


## ojjjjearth

کسی چیزی بلد نیست بیخودی مطلب نذاره

----------


## raoufattari

با سلام . 
برای استفاده از این component ابتدا باید شما این کامپوننت رو تو محیط Visual Studio به لیسا کامپوننتهاتون اضافه کنید . بعد برای اینکه در هنگام لود شدن فرمتون تمامی تاریخها به زبان فارسی باشه از کد زیر در بدنه main برنامتون استفاده کنید : (همون فایل program.cs) 
 Thread.CurrentThread.CurrentUICulture = new System.Globalization.CultureInfo("fa-IR");
برای استفاده از این کد هم نیاز به یک using خواهید داشت به صورت زیر : 
using System.Threading;

در کل program.cs یه چیزی مثل این میشه : 
        [STAThread]
        static void Main()
        {
            Thread.CurrentThread.CurrentUICulture = new System.Globalization.CultureInfo("fa-IR");
            Application.EnableVisualStyles();
            Application.SetCompatibleTextRenderingDefault(fals  e);
            Application.Run(new Form1());
        }
امیدوارم مشکلتون حل شده باشه  :چشمک:

----------


## aliramazani

> با سلام . 
> برای استفاده از این component ابتدا باید شما این کامپوننت رو تو محیط Visual Studio به لیسا کامپوننتهاتون اضافه کنید . بعد برای اینکه در هنگام لود شدن فرمتون تمامی تاریخها به زبان فارسی باشه از کد زیر در بدنه main برنامتون استفاده کنید : (همون فایل program.cs) 
>  Thread.CurrentThread.CurrentUICulture = new System.Globalization.CultureInfo("fa-IR");
> برای استفاده از این کد هم نیاز به یک using خواهید داشت به صورت زیر : 
> using System.Threading;
> 
> در کل program.cs یه چیزی مثل این میشه : 
>         [STAThread]
>         static void Main()
> ...


هنوزم میلادیه

----------


## aliramazani

> با سلام . 
> برای استفاده از این component ابتدا باید شما این کامپوننت رو تو محیط Visual Studio به لیسا کامپوننتهاتون اضافه کنید . بعد برای اینکه در هنگام لود شدن فرمتون تمامی تاریخها به زبان فارسی باشه از کد زیر در بدنه main برنامتون استفاده کنید : (همون فایل program.cs) 
>  Thread.CurrentThread.CurrentUICulture = new System.Globalization.CultureInfo("fa-IR");
> برای استفاده از این کد هم نیاز به یک using خواهید داشت به صورت زیر : 
> using System.Threading;
> 
> در کل program.cs یه چیزی مثل این میشه : 
>         [STAThread]
>         static void Main()
> ...


کدوم کامپوننت منظورته؟ اینجا چندتا معرفی شده

----------


## elyas_delshadnbe

به این یه سر بزنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------

